# Lap and dye



## Narnia279 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm due to go for a lap and dye and cyst removal from an ovary next week. 

Just wondered how long the recovery time is likely to be and how long will I need off work? 

Thanks x


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there,
I've had two laps - both times I was signed off work for a week.  


After the first one (done on a Friday morning), where some endometriosis was lasered off during the procedure, I spent most of the weekend resting and probably could have managed to be back at work early the following week (but had a lot of job stress due to a company takeover so was happy to make the most of being at home!)  After the second one, which was mainly investigative although a small nodule of endo was removed, I actually think I felt a bit rougher the first couple of days after the op, but then I had had to wait


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

oops, somehow managed to post before finishing!!

I did have to wait quite a while before the surgery which was late in the day, so whether that contributed to me feeling more tired etc. after this second lap I'm not sure.  But I was definately starting to feel back to my normal self within a week again.

I guess it all depends how well your body copes with a GA and the resulting surgery.  Best to just take each day at a time after the surgery, and if they offer to sign you off for a week then take it!

I've just been diagnosed with a probable ovarian cyst too so no doubt will be back for lap number 3 soon!
Good luck,
Cxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I had a lap and dye and was off work for 3 days (one for the op, two after). When I had a tube removed (possibly closer to your procedure) I had 4 days off - one for the op and three after. Everyone is different in terms of what they need, though. Don't be afraid to take longer if you need it. I work on my feet all day though and managed just fine both times.

Hope it goes ok for you.


----------



## Narnia279 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks to you both for replying.   I'll just see how I go. X


----------

